# Same used name on different Forum.



## Purple (26 Nov 2008)

I just found out that there is another person posting on a different Irish financial discussion forum using the name “Purple”.
I’m slightly pee’d off by this but I don’t know why I should be.


----------



## Caveat (26 Nov 2008)

Why - is he anti -privatisation & extolling the virtues of unions or something?


----------



## Towger (26 Nov 2008)

There is someone else called Towger on boards! tut tut tut...


----------



## ney001 (26 Nov 2008)

Purple said:


> I just found out that there is another person posting on a different Irish financial discussion forum using the name “Purple”.
> I’m slightly pee’d off by this but I don’t know why I should be.




More to the point what are you doing looking at a different financial discussion forum?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (26 Nov 2008)

Purple said:


> I just found out that there is another person posting on a different Irish financial discussion forum using the name “Purple”.
> I’m slightly pee’d off by this but I don’t know why I should be.


 
Is it the same shade of Purple or are you the same on the Dulux colour card ??


----------



## Sylvester3 (26 Nov 2008)

The best thing to do is go on every forum in the world and register your name, wether you use it or not. That way you will be sure to have a monopoly on it! Thats what I'm in the middle of doing right now.... 3034 registered forums, 1,456,324 to go...


----------



## Green (26 Nov 2008)

ney001 said:


> More to the point what are you doing looking at a different financial discussion forum?


 
and there are even other financial discussion forums that let you discuss house prices!


----------



## z103 (26 Nov 2008)

> and there are even other financial discussion forums that let you discuss house prices!


...and some of them will censor you if the mods disagree with your POV. Just delete your posts leaving the other side of the argument intact.
I prefer AAM's policy.


----------



## Purple (26 Nov 2008)

caveat said:


> why - Is He Anti -privatisation & Extolling The Virtues Of Unions Or Something?



Lol


----------



## Purple (26 Nov 2008)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Is it the same shade of Purple or are you the same on the Dulux colour card ??


It's a state of mind, not a colour


----------



## Smashbox (26 Nov 2008)

Copyright it?!


----------



## Vanilla (26 Nov 2008)

Purple said:


> It's a state of mind, not a colour


 
And evidently unique to you. But then I think we'd guessed that.


----------



## Purple (26 Nov 2008)

Vanilla said:


> And evidently unique to you. But then I think we'd guessed that.


Ok "Vanilla"; the tasteless flavour of ice cream 

.
.
.
.


(Hey, what flavour is purple ice cream?... Doh!)


----------



## Towger (26 Nov 2008)

Purple said:


> (Hey, what flavour is purple ice cream?... Doh!)


 
It is Ube Ice Cream which is a purple yam, a delicacy of the Philippines. You can buy it in town (da big smoke) at outrageous prices for a 1L tub.


----------



## Purple (26 Nov 2008)

Towger said:


> It is Ube Ice Cream which is a purple yam, a delicacy of the Philippines. You can buy it in town (da big smoke) at outrageous prices for a 1L tub.


Deadly; I taste like yams... women have said worse...


----------



## Brianne (26 Nov 2008)

My husband decided to register on this forum for the first time , a few months ago. Straight away, he was welcomed as hello Brianne.Obviously the ip address of our computer was recognnised by the system. He just logged out and has never been back. So I presume if he wants to register again, he has to explain who he is to the system.


----------



## Simeon (27 Nov 2008)

Purple said:


> Deadly; I taste like yams... women have said worse...


Are you really Olive Oil in another world?  " I yam what I yam, I'm Popeye the sailor man". Do you like spinach?


----------



## Purple (27 Nov 2008)

Simeon said:


> Are you really Olive Oil in another world?  " I yam what I yam, I'm Popeye the sailor man". Do you like spinach?



ark ark ark ark


----------



## ClubMan (27 Nov 2008)

Purple said:


> Deadly; I taste like yams... women have said worse...


Yaks?


----------



## ClubMan (27 Nov 2008)

Brianne said:


> Obviously the ip address of our computer was recognnised by the system.


No - obviously you left yourself logged in. Hardly the fault of _AAM _if you and your husband can't use a computer properly.


----------



## Smashbox (27 Nov 2008)

Some make up company stoleded my name...


----------



## Purple (27 Nov 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Yaks?



Sometimes, but it’s not my fault if she can’t do it properly.


----------



## Simeon (27 Nov 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Yaks?


I didn't know Yaks ate Yams


----------



## Brianne (29 Nov 2008)

ClubMan said:


> No - obviously you left yourself logged in. Hardly the fault of _AAM _if you and your husband can't use a computer properly.


Not so , both my husband and I are very computer literate.


----------



## dodo (4 Dec 2008)

Maybe the real Purple is a bit Pee'd of with you


----------



## Purple (5 Dec 2008)

dodo said:


> Maybe the real Purple is a bit Pee'd of with you



Who are you talking to?


----------



## ClubMan (5 Dec 2008)

Brianne said:


> Not so , both my husband and I are very computer literate.


OK - so perhaps you can explain how this is so obvious?


Brianne said:


> My husband decided to register on this forum for the first time , a few months ago. Straight away, he was welcomed as hello Brianne.Obviously the ip address of our computer was recognnised by the system. He just logged out and has never been back. So I presume if he wants to register again, he has to explain who he is to the system.


Perhaps you actually mean cookies rather than _IP _address?


----------

